# ISO Large shrimp recipe



## advoca (Aug 2, 2006)

I can now buy at my local supermarket large frozen shelled shrimps (I think they are shrimps or maybe prawns or maybe crawfish.) They are about one inch in diameter, and about six or seven inches long. 
 
Can anyone suggest how I should cook them? Should I boil or fry?
 
What sauce should I serve with them?
 
Advice would be appreciated.


----------



## FryBoy (Aug 2, 2006)

I like to grill that size.

Peel them, and devein them if desired.

Run a skewer through the peeled shrimp, ending up with several shrimp on each skewer (you might want to use two skewers for each group of shrimp -- easier to turn that way). Lay the skewered shrimp on a platter. 

Melt a stick of butter and add an equal amount of olive oil. Add 4 to 6 cloves of crushed garlic, juice of 1/2 a lemon, about 1/2 teaspoon of salt, freshly ground black pepper, and a little cayenne or crushed red pepper. Muddle it all together and set aside some to serve with the cooked shrimp. Pour the rest over the shrimp skewers. Allow to marinate for 15 minutes. 

Grill over medium hot fire for 2 minutes per side -- just until they turn a reddish pink and are slightly firm. 

Serve with lemon wedges and some of the butter sauce (but not the stuff you used for the marinade unless you first heat it to a boil). Good crusty bread and some chilled white wine is all you need to go with it.


----------



## FryBoy (Aug 2, 2006)

*Scampi With Garlic Butter*

Here's a variation that's also excellent and very easy. This serves 2 to 3 persons with normal appetites:

SCAMPI WITH GARLIC BUTTER 

1 pound of jumbo shrimp (prawns), peeled & deveined
1/4 cup butter
1/4 cup olive oil
1 tablespoon lemon juice (about 1/2 lemon)
1/4 cup finely chopped shallots or scallions
1 tablespoon finely chopped garlic
1 teaspoon salt
Freshly ground black pepper
1/4 cup finely chopped parsley (preferably Italian flatleaf parsley)
Lemon wedges for garnish

Rinse shrimp and pat them dry with paper towels. Place in flame-proof baking dish in one layer.

Melt butter in olive oil over low heat, remove from heat and stir in lemon juice, shallots or green onions, garlic, salt, and pepper to taste. Pour over shrimp, and turn shrimp over to coat all sides. Allow to marinate for 15 to 30 minutes.

Preheat broiler to highest setting. Broil shrimp in butter sauce for about 3 to 4 minutes, then turn shrimp over and broil the other side for about 3 minutes; they will begin to brown and will feel firm when done. 

Remove from broiler, sprinkle with chopped parsley, and serve shrimp and sauce garnished with lemon wedges. Squeeze more lemon on shrimp before eating, if desired. 

You'll want a lot of really good, crusty bread with this, or perhaps plain rice. A plain steamed veggie such as asparagus or broccoli goes well with the sauce.


----------



## Andy M. (Aug 2, 2006)

*Stuffed Shrimp With Tasso and Crab* ​ 
3 Tb Olive Oil 
1 Onion, finely diced
1/4 C Chopped Parsley, divided 
1/2 C *Tasso, finely diced 
1 C Cornbread crumbs
1/2 C Chicken Stock
1 Lb Lump Crabmeat 
TT Salt Pepper
20 Shrimp, U12 size, peeled with tails on
Melted butter


Preheat oven to 400 F. 

Heat the oil in a skillet over medium heat. Sauté the onion, half the parsley and the ham for 3 to 5 minutes until fragrant. 

Combine cornbread crumbs with the sautéed ham mixture in a large bowl. 

Add chicken stock and blend to evenly moisten. 

Gently fold in crabmeat and remaining parsley. Season with salt and pepper. 

Devein the shrimp. Butterfly the shrimp by deepening the deveining cut along the first half of the shrimps’ length without cutting through (the fattest part). 

Spread the fattest part of the shrimp flat and place the shrimp, cut side down, with the tail in the air so it resembles the tail of a scorpion. It is in this position that you will cook the shrimp. 

Spoon 2 tablespoons of the stuffing onto the shrimp, placing the stuffing onto the base of the shrimp and packing it inside the curved part of the shrimp. 

Perch the shrimps on a lightly buttered baking dish, tail side up. Drizzle with some melted butter and bake 10 to 15 minutes. 

*NOTE: Substitution of Prosciutto is acceptable


----------



## abjcooking (Aug 2, 2006)

*Ginger-Glazed Shrimp Kabobs* 1 cup bottled barbecue sauce
2/3 cup unsweetened pineapple juice
2 T. cooking oil
4 t. grated fresh ginger
1 1/4 lb. fresh large shrimp with tails

For glaze, in medium bowl stir together everything but shrimp. Thread shrimp onto skewer after soaking and set in glaze. Let marinate in sauce abt. 30-45 minutes. Broil or grill 12 minutes turning once.


----------



## bjcotton (Aug 2, 2006)

Here's one for you:


* Exported from MasterCook *
Cilantro Lime Grilled Shrimp
Recipe By :
Serving Size : 4 Preparation Time :0:00
Categories : Fish-Shellfish-Seafood
Amount Measure Ingredient -- Preparation Method
-------- ------------ --------------------------------
2 cloves garlic
2 tablespoons chopped cilantro
zest and juice of 1 lime
2 ounce vegetable oil
1 jalapeño -- seeded and minced
salt and pepper to taste
1 1/2 pounds large shrimp -- peeled with tail on
Chipotle Cream Sauce by Chef Zeke Lambert

Combine the first six ingredients and process in a food processor. Store it in a glass container with lid until ready to use. Marinate the shrimp for about 30 minutes before grilling. 
Depending on the size of your shrimp and the heat from your grill, the shrimp should cook in about 5 minutes. Place a pool of the Chipotle Cream Sauce on one side of your plate. Top with the grilled shrimp and drizzle with the Tomato Coulis. Serve with a side of Spanish rice.
- - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - 


* Exported from MasterCook *

Chipotle Cream Sauce

Recipe By :Chef Zeke Lambert
Serving Size : 0 Preparation Time :0:00
Categories : A List Condiments-Sauces
Amount Measure Ingredient -- Preparation Method
-------- ------------ --------------------------------
6 shallots -- peeled and roasted
1 lg carrot -- peeled and diced
1 TBSP veg. oil -- (1 to 2)
2 chipotles en adobo -- (2 to 4)
1/4 cup white wine
3 cups heavy cream OR use half cream and half chicken stock to equal 3 cups

Sautee the carrot in oil til tender. Add the shallots,chipotles and wine and simmer for 1 min. Add the cream, raise the heat, and reduce by half. Place the mixture in a blender/food processor and puree. Strain the sauce, season with salt and serve. 
Source:
"Hot Spots by Dave DeWitt"
- - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - 
NOTES : This sauce is good with most grilled meats, in or on mashed potatos, and with grilled chicken. 
If you sub chicken stock for some of the cream, then add the stock first, reduce by half then add the cream, and reduce mixture to 1 or 1 1/4 cups. 
In all of these recipes,as always, the amount of chipotles would be to your own taste or to the amount you've got left over in the l'il can!


----------



## urmaniac13 (Aug 3, 2006)

Tempura!  Something you really need hefty sized prawn/shrimps, teeny ones can never do any justice making tempura.

Here is a very good recipe for batter by Ishbel.


----------



## BreezyCooking (Aug 5, 2006)

Advoca - there is virtually no shrimp recipe you can find in any cookbook or online that you can't use for shrimp that size.  In fact, extra-large or jumbo shrimp is the only size I ever buy.  They're easier to peel, easier to cook, & you get much more "bang for your buck", in my opinion.

I stuff them - or layer them - with crabmeat; layer them with mozzarella/parmesan/tomato sauce; toss them with pasta with all sorts of different ethnic sauces; steam, chill, & serve them cold with spicy cocktail sauce; steam with spices & serve them hot with melted lemon butter; steam, chill, & chop for different shrimp salads - really, the list is ENDLESS!!


----------



## Bangbang (Aug 5, 2006)

FryBoy said:
			
		

> Here's a variation that's also excellent and very easy. This serves 2 to 3 persons with normal appetites:
> 
> SCAMPI WITH GARLIC BUTTER
> 
> ...


 

Thats how I make them........I have done this with artificial crab sticks too. Yummy


----------



## advoca (Feb 23, 2007)

Thanks, everybody. But what a variety of suggestions! Oh my!

But I still have probems. They always come out very firm, almost tough. How do I keep them juicily tender? Perhaps I am cooking then for too long? 

They are huge. Over one inch thick, and bought peeled and frozen and deveined (can't get 'em any other way).


----------



## boufa06 (Feb 24, 2007)

advoca said:
			
		

> Thanks, everybody. But what a variety of suggestions! Oh my!
> 
> But I still have probems. They always come out very firm, almost tough. How do I keep them juicily tender? Perhaps I am cooking then for too long?
> 
> They are huge. Over one inch thick, and bought peeled and frozen and deveined (can't get 'em any other way).


Size is not a problem when it comes to prawns.  What I am afraid of is that the prawns might have been precooked!  If they are not pinkish, then they are uncooked, in which case, thaw them completely first before proceeding to cook them.  Peeled prawns are best cooked lightly in a sauce.  A good sauce would be sweet, sour and spicy tomato with slices of onion and prawns added to it.  Serve this dish with steamed or boiled rice.


----------

